# Thanks, TSF



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

I know I'm not really on here any more, but I recently had someone ask what my first build was so I searched through my threads (188 of 'em) here to find my parts list. Man, I have a lot of good memories on here with you guys. Learned a lot, helped others, and just enjoyed the relationships built. 

Even though I don't come around much I just wanted to give a big shoutout to all the members and say thanks!

https://media.giphy.com/media/146eLOPwfHiS1G/giphy.gif


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi FSG, :wavey: Good to see you again!

Its not the same here as it was back then, I miss it too! :sad:


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

FSG and me connected on Steam a while back so we talk once in a while.


----------

